
Show HN: OODA loop notes on strategy, tactics, planning, and paradigms - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/ooda_loop
======
spitfire
Well the OODA loop part is totally off. IT'S NOT A LOOP! Also, it's not a
decision making process, it's a learning process. The decisions are supposed
to be instictual like walking is.

The worldview is there, but if you don't already know the subject it can be
hard to connect the dots.

You might consider adding a copy of the original discourse on winning and
losing, along with Osinga's book/thesis as a reference.

Criticism aside this would be a useful project to make Boyd and other MW
acolytes material more accessible.

[https://slightlyeastofnew.com/439-2/](https://slightlyeastofnew.com/439-2/)

~~~
jph
Thanks! Say more? What you write, I can add and adjust.

